
Our M&A wish list – the types of companies we'd like to acquire - asanwal
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/acquisition-wish-list/
======
asanwal
We published this a few days ago.

Initially, we got a few comments asking why we did this as folks seemed to
think this would be "used by competitors"

However, most of the feedback has been positive.

And most importantly, we've received 11 inbound emails for companies that meet
the criteria. We're looking at them but on the surface, 2 look somewhat
interesting. None of the 11 were companies we'd heard of either so this def
has revealed companies we would not have known.

